# A Walk on the Wildside



## PiP (Oct 22, 2016)

I am lucky to live in a natural park in the SW of Portugal. It is a protected area so unlike much of the Algarve's coastline, where concrete grows out of the sand, this area is protected.

One of my favourite pastimes is taking my camera for a walk...

I call this God's Garden because all the flowers are wild.

My walk begins here






I stop to admire one of the flowers



and another





more to follow...


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

like the way you kept the path as far as the eye could see...


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2016)

escorial said:


> like the way you kept the path as far as the eye could see...



I need to rework the photo so the horizon is straight.


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

few straight lines in nature PiP..i found my eye followed the path then went left with the incline before zooming out to take it all in......


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2016)

escorial said:


> few straight lines in nature PiP..i found my eye followed the path then went left with the incline before zooming out to take it all in......



So you think it's okay?


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

the only thing that pic needs is a frame....


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2016)

escorial said:


> the only thing that pic needs is a frame....



The land falls away and there are no trees. Providing it's not raining tomorrow I'll see if I can take another shot with grasses or whatever in the foreground.


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

i thought your pic of the spanish bull with the figures underneath was so atmospheric and yet the figures looked to be having fun which brought joy to the mono colour...a stunning image so i clicked like...


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, i remember that paricular picture. It was taken as we were driving along the motorway. It happened so quickly I never even noticed the people until I downloaded the photo from my camera.


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

yes i read that and it added to the picture..most cameras can take a good picture but taking an interesting one is the art for me....often you capture emotion in many forms and that's why i keep lookin...


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 22, 2016)

Amazing pictures Pip. I would hang them on my wall  such a pretty walk. Can not wait see more.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 22, 2016)

I can see in your images that it's a beautiful and relaxing place to be


----------



## Carly Berg (Oct 22, 2016)

Lovely, PiP.


----------



## PiP (Oct 25, 2016)

a few more


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 25, 2016)

Carole

I like the bumble bee in the squash blossom. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow. That would be a GREAT walk! Cool pictures Pip!


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2016)

RHPeat said:


> Carole
> 
> I like the bumble bee in the squash blossom.
> 
> ...



@ron Yes, so do I. It was a random photo. It was  misfiled but as it is one of my favourites I included it. It was taken a few years ago when I was making a photographic record of all the insects and critters who visited my garden.  We don't see those particular bees in the garden now so I am glad I captured her presence.

I need to dig out my photo manual and reacquaint myself with different settings. My more recent closeups are out of focus and it's become very hit and miss.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 26, 2016)

Just lovely, Carole! 

That fuzzy/prickly purple flower with a bee on it, looks similar to one I have found here.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 1, 2016)

I love to take long walks, and this one would definitely be my favorite! Lucky PiP.... Thank you for sharing these stunning pics...


----------

